# February Meeting



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Nancy for hosting another terrific meeting!! Thanks Michael for the wonderful presentation-demonstration. I had a lot of fun and it was great seeing and talking to everyone.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone have pics of the tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting again, and can there be a sign next meeting that says "members only, and members have first chose in plants".

I was surprized at how many plants there where at the beginning of the meeting, and then how people just grabbed a whole bags of plants and left. 

I think the plants need to be collected at the beginning of meets and then not given out till the very last part of the meetings.


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> Thanks for hosting again, and can there be a sign next meeting that says "members only, and members have first chose in plants".
> 
> I was surprized at how many plants there where at the beginning of the meeting, and then how people just grabbed a whole bags of plants and left.
> 
> I think the plants need to be collected at the beginning of meets and then not given out till the very last part of the meetings.


X2. IMO the plants should be kept apart until finish the meeting.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe not hold till the end of the meeting for sometimes members have to leave early. There were a bunch of young men I have never seen before that stayed in the room with the plants and may or not be members. I suggest that all plants collected go into a container somewhere and about half way through the program when we all get up, stretch, and get more snacks the plants can come out and maybe partially monitored by one of the members.

The meeting was great, very relaxed and I almost felt at home. Thanks for hosting Nancy and Micheal, I learned a lot, thanks you both again.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Drinda had stated in January's meeting that the plants would be held til after presentations...of course Drinda is no longer the president so not sure what the new course of action will be. What I'm hearing (as I didn't attend due to being ill) appears to be a lack of respect for our club by non-members which is so sad. I'm unemployed and still was able to give the $20 annual membership last month as I will recieve over $200 worth of plants this year if I were to buy at LFS. None of us want our plants to be trashed and I really have no problem with non-members getting the balance once the members have selected and the meeting is over but $20 to pay to have access to the support and knowledge and forum is minimal...not even $2 per month. Please, support the club


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Just make it so you have to show your membership card. I know you shouldn't have to "babysit" adults, but sometimes you do!

I have some fairly rare stem plants, and I know I want them only to go to members. I'll "give" them to non-members, in exchange for some $$


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This issue is becoming a problem. I hate the idea of posting a "plant monitor" to check membership cards, but maybe it is necessary.

Would anyone like to volunteer? At the last meeting, Mike C. (president) had to leave early, I (vice-president) was doing the presentation, Alex (secretary) was helping me, and Nancy (treasurer) was being host, with all that entails. So none of us were available.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

stmarshall said:


> Maybe not hold till the end of the meeting for sometimes members have to leave early.


I typically find myself in that situation. We always have big family dinners on Sunday nights so I usually have to leave by about 3:00 or so. So, I agree it might not be fair to make members wait until the end of the meeting. I think somewhere in the middle would be best. That way the latecomers and early leavers get a chance. Maybe if there's a little downtime (I.e. filling a tank) We could work in a little "intermission" to do some tradin. Honestly I don't know what the right solution is.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

It was very nice to attend my first meeting. The $20 was worth the cost as I snagged some goodies with the permission of the others around the room and table. 

If anyone ever wants to have a tank scaped, I would be more than happy to do so. A demonstration. I know Danny has a 150 he asked my help with. Just a thought...

Thanks Nancy for hosting the event, and your tank turned out very nice.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would volunteer to help watch the plants at any meetings I attend. I try not to miss any but stuff happens.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't mind volunteering either. 

I think part of the problem is that membership is being pushed as a "good value" for the membership dues in terms of free plants received. Perhaps tone down the rhetoric on free plants and promote the club in terms of its educational value.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Steve and Sue, thanks for volunteering. Also, I will bring some "members only" signs to the next meeting. Maybe a large cooler would work as a plant safe until we open up the trading?

The "plants for cost of membership" rhetoric started because we got some comments along the line, "Why do I need to pay dues if you let visitors in who are not members?" An example of the law of unintended consequences at work.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I would like to suggest that if you bring plants for someone because they requested them, please give them to that person rather than leave them on the table. I will also volunteer to monitor the plants.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

How about a plant white elephant gift exchange??? We could all wrap our plants and steal the ones we want. 3 steal maximum. From reading some of these comments, we might actually have some MMA style fights on our hands...ound:


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I would volunteer as well to help monitor the plant swap.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Human nature is always present at every event. Somehow even as adults we have yet to learn "There's no free lunch." I like the idea of a plant monitor since it seems people can't monitor themselves. I also think we need to make announcements to, 1. wear our name tags, 2. Plants are for members only, 3. Only take a few stems of a plant - not the whole bag. It will remind members of club etiquett and also teach non-members what is expected of them. 

I missed the last meeting. Glad you had a great time. Been busy with family health issues. Hope to see you all at the next one.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Tex Gal said:


> 3. Only take a few stems of a plant - not the whole bag.


Yes, I noticed that somewhat at the January meeting, but not as bad as it's being described at the February meeting (I couldn't make the Feb meeting). No one should need a whole bag of plants. If you do though, set it up with the person before the meeting and bring a bag just for them.

I also agree on the wearing of name tags and having someone moderate the plants!


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I see a few of us volunteered, great, I think it's also a good way for members to come together on something. Maybe have two people assigned each month and if one person can't make that meeting, then you at least, hopefully have the second. I do a agree with Pam 916 that if you bring something special for another person, just give it to them.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

What about keeping the plants on a small table close to the directors? I have a 4' table that folds in 1/2 , I can carry that around.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I will try to take more pics on the next one.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Not bad pics...for an apple product.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I vote for the plant bags cop to be equipped with one of these:
http://cdn.****blick.com/items/554/27/55427-1012-3ww-l.jpg

That and to have the right to whack people on the knuckles with the side if the ruler.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess that is better then my 45.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL!! When you bring out the .45 we are getting SERIOUS about aquatic plants!


I vote for the ruler and a stern teacher look!


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

No one wants to be the "D" or the "B" that polices the plants. Lets just get a big box to put all the plants in, we'll write on it with a sharpy that plant exchange is after the meeting and is for members only...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Alex, thanks for the photos!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

a stern teacher look ha, my mom was a school teacher for 35-40 years. I learned what that look is and it can be scary. 

maybe a ruler and a leather wipe.


----------



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

i know that very close to the end of the meeting, about 25% left, nancy said, "go get something off of the table before it's all gone". i was very grateful as otherwise, there might not have been anything left! 
also, i think that if you are given something directly by another member, it may be best to have the screenname/person's name on the bag so that it's obvious that it is meant for you. i heard a member asking if someone had seen a "ziplock bag with X plant in it, because it was given to me by Y and it was right here just a moment ago". it was found, but not without some stress.
i want to thank everyone for being so friendly, welcoming, and generous.
one suggestion, as someone who is hard of hearing, it was very difficult to hear and understand michael sometimes because of side conversations. would it be possible to move conversation to a separate room? many individuals were standing in the doorway watching while chatting with someone in the next room. 
just my two cents...
kris


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with Kris. I have been to a couple of meeting where there were other people in the room and right next door talking and making it hard to hear what is going on. Please, lets get things going great this year, respect others, listen to the presenter of go far away silently, take only a few plants, the ones you want, no hogging for I see there are plenty of plants at every meeting and I was even able to bring some last time and I only have a small planted tank at this time. This is a great group and I feel proud to be around the people who really love aquatic plants. I've always been a fish person but you guys have taught me a lot, thanks. I volunteer to help watch the plants at the March meeting.


----------

